# My trailer mod



## Popeye (Jul 18, 2008)

I ordered the 2x4 Self Centering Bunk Glide Ons from Eastern Marine. Got them in a very timely manner. Instructions were straight forward and easy to follow. I did disagree with one of the steps though. On step 3 it said to slide the glide on as far forward as it would go until it was almost flush with the end. This is due to the cupped shape on the end. That would leave several inches of glide on unsupported and subject to impact damage when loading the boat. I decided to shape the bunk under it to allow more impact protection. From the start of gathering tools to lowering boat onto the trailer, 2 hours. Taking the boat to the lake in the am to fish and try the new additions. I'll be posting some pictures later tonight. I did make one nasty error and installed the right side on the left and vice-versa. Not sure what difference that would make but I switched the boards around anyhow. Good thing the holes lined up (mostly). It might have something to do with the self centering part???

Here is what they basically looked like before.







The ends are pretty beat up.






I removed the back half of the carpet. That way the front half wouild help hold the boat on the trailer when I recover by myself.






The end cut to 45 degrees. I could have shaped it better if I had more than a hacksaw to werk with.






After installing the bottom half.






Side view of the glide on.






Boat hanging from the pallet jack.






Strap under motor mount.






Final product back view.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks flounderhead!

Good job! I added it to the coversion/project thread.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice, and who doesn't keep a forklift around for just such an occasion.

You might want to run very little slack the first time you launch with those to be sure it won't slide off prematurely(I've heard of that happening with full length delrin glides).


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Nice, and who doesn't keep a forklift around for just such and occasion.



:LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 18, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Nice, and who doesn't keep a forklift around for just such an occasion.


That is exactly why I brought the boat to work. I'm no dummy. It was fork lift or jack the trailer up and block under the boat and lower the trailer. Way too much work



Nickk said:


> You might want to run very little slack the first time you launch with those to be sure it won't slide off prematurely(I've heard of that happening with full length delrin glides).


 Heard of it too. I was very careful this morning and everything went well. When I recovered the boat I intentionally wasn't perfectly lined up (my story and I'm sticking to it) and they really are self centering. Glad I did the mod. Fishing report to follow after I shower, nap and upload pictures.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice and you beat the rain too! (It's dumping in Northbrook)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 7, 2012)

You got too many motors on that boat - buy some oars!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 7, 2012)

That Honda is gone. Had a carb/fuel pump issue and took it off the boat and hung it on my fence. Some POS came along with bolt cutters and cut the padlock and stole it. Now I have an 8HP Tohatsu on it.


----------

